# There can be only Juan



## bjjohns (Jul 14, 2012)

OK, so I was pic happy. Meet our Boer Buck, Juan. He's Juan because he is our first juan - uh first buck? Well, honestly when doing a single rotational grazing system, there can be only juan right? Yeah, I have a bad sense of humor, but I am sure I am not the only juan.

OK, enough, meet Juan. Not his best view, but he was hungry.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 14, 2012)

LOL!   
Nice tank! I thought you had a goat but I only see a really big muscle machine?!?!??


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 14, 2012)

He was 2 in January of this year (2012)


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 14, 2012)

He's a nice looking guy!  I love boers----they're so cute when they're babies.


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 14, 2012)

drdoolittle said:
			
		

> He's a nice looking guy!  I love boers----they're so cute when they're babies.


Awww, now I feel bad. Juan is a atypical buck. He is friendly, yeah he is marginally stinky, but its not bad. I like profitable goats, and around here Boers are good money makers.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 14, 2012)

What do you feel bad about?


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 14, 2012)

drdoolittle said:
			
		

> What do you feel bad about?


He is not a baby, and you said that you liked them as a baby. I felt bad that I posted a unacceptable boer buck, yet recognized that you like the look of the younger meat goats. No big deal.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh, I knew he wasn't a baby----just think he's cool looking.  But you have to admit that boer babies are adorable.  I had the chance to buy a boer buckling last week that had been born too late for 4-H kids, but I have too amny bucks right now, so had to pass.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 14, 2012)

He is just adorable.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 15, 2012)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> He is just adorable.


X2


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 15, 2012)

x3


----------



## manybirds (Jul 15, 2012)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> He is just adorable.


lol is that the word for it?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 15, 2012)

He's a big Juan!!

Sorry, couldn't resist!!!  

DonnaBelle


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 15, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> He's a big Juan!!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist!!!
> 
> DonnaBelle


  Of course, ,I could expect nothing else from someone whose sig is a kinky friedman quote


----------



## Missy (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, thats a lot of goat!!!  
He's a handsome fella!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 15, 2012)

Good looking boy you got there!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 15, 2012)

How much does he weigh?


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 15, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> How much does he weigh?


We (the better half & I) were just discussing this. We do not have a good scale so we are guessing. I did try to pick (try . . . . ha ha ha) him up today. I'm estimating low 200's, like 212 or 218. The boy is way dense.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 15, 2012)

bjjohns said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's nice size. I would think he is a bit bigger than that. I would have guessed about 240-250. Yes he is dense and well built. Would you mind taking a few more pictures of him? I love to check out nice Boer bucks. : )


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 15, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> bjjohns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't be tonight, but I will get out the real camera. He is registered, but we have never sent in the application. He is 100% Boer. We like him, he's not as stinky as several we have had in the past, and he shows a nice bit of friendliness without being a pain. We are really happy with his offspring against a large variety of breeds of does. We run alpine, saanen, alpine, boer, and boer X's does,


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 15, 2012)

He's got nice length!  Pretty boy.


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 15, 2012)

Wait, does Juan mean like buck so thats why its funny?  I dont get it!!! :cry 


Nice buck, I always like the bucks little beards, makes the look so cute!! LMAO


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 16, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> Wait, does Juan mean like buck so thats why its funny?  I dont get it!!! :cry
> 
> 
> Nice buck, I always like the bucks little beards, makes the look so cute!! LMAO


Juan rhymes with "one" so it's a play on words. There can only be Juan. There can only be "one"


----------



## animalmom (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, he is Juan in a million!  Handsome dude!  Love his beard and totally understand his glare... I often use the same glare when I am interrupted mid-meal.  Hope he does great things for your herd bjjohns.  Looking forward to stories and pictures of his offspring.

Congrats on your little man!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 17, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooh...........


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 17, 2012)

animalmom said:
			
		

> Well, he is Juan in a million!  Handsome dude!  Love his beard and totally understand his glare... I often use the same glare when I am interrupted mid-meal.  Hope he does great things for your herd bjjohns.  Looking forward to stories and pictures of his offspring.
> 
> Congrats on your little man!


Our breeding plan would make most folks cringe. Juan's job spring through fall is to cover the doe goats in the rotational pasture. This will include all the (varies) meat does, and whatever dry dairy doe is open. Winter, we sell off or butcher what we want from the kids, and move the dry does, the meat does, and Juan up to the dairy pasture. All winter long he gets to cover whats open. Come spring we repeat the process. We've not been doing much selective breeding, nor have we been doing scheduled breeding's as we are mostly selling for meat. 50% crosses and straight Boers sell for nearly the same price around here, and often the crosses bring more. We are pretty sure it's due to hybrid vigor, as we see Juan's' crosses growing and gaining weight much better than the 100%'rs 

He is finishing up his second year. We have been discussing the acquisition of Deuce, just to change things up. Then comes Trese and either Forte or Quattro.


----------

